# CPT code for crani hardware removal



## nkrush12 (Aug 22, 2013)

Would I use an unlisted code for the removal of exposed cranial hardware?


----------



## bcorral (Aug 23, 2013)

Look at 20670 and 20680.


----------



## LLynn29 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe 62142.


----------

